# Depesonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

Depesonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome - could someone send me pdf, no scan? many thanks...


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

bubniakz said:


> Depesonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome - could someone send me pdf, no scan? many thanks...


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

nycall21 said:


> Me too!


i found it

http://megaupload.com/?d=B3ZIR83C

password is: ebooksclub.org

enjoy


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

bubniakz said:


> i found it
> 
> http://megaupload.com/?d=B3ZIR83C
> 
> ...


Is this a virus... doesnt work. Maybe cause I have a mac.


----------



## snr (May 13, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> Is this a virus... doesnt work. Maybe cause I have a mac.


Worked perfect for me. You need 7zip to decompress it. 
http://www.7zip.com/


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

snr said:


> Worked perfect for me. You need 7zip to decompress it.
> http://www.7zip.com/


Hmm... thats not working either. Dont know why. I really want to read this book!


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

nycall21 said:


> Hmm... thats not working either. Dont know why. I really want to read this book!


ill send you pdf on your e-mail if u want...


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

what does they say in the book, that its treatable and it usually goes away or not?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

bubniakz said:


> ill send you pdf on your e-mail if u want...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

when was it published?


----------



## frogman (Jan 27, 2012)

Could one of you send it to me as well ? Now that megaupload is down I just can't have access to it ^^
And the book costs almost 80 bucks ...

My email is guillaume9634gmail.com

Thx a lot !


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Can anybody send me that book [email protected]

Thanks alot!


----------



## frogman (Jan 27, 2012)

Please, could someone send us the pdf ?
That's a book I am really eager to read


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried opening it and it said FBI anti-piracy warning...

Anyways could someone send the pdf to me please, [email protected]


----------



## keep moving (Aug 20, 2011)

Could one of you send it to me as well ?
My email is [email protected]
thanks a lot


----------



## Caglar K (Nov 26, 2012)

Could one of you send it to me as well too?
My email is [email protected]
thanks a lot


----------



## Holly (Nov 10, 2012)

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

i read the book and there s nothing really new in it and not really anything to be hopeful about, it s more a book for doctor s and therapists.
then i suggest reading stranger to myself is more accesible and it has more hope in it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co...lected syndrome

If you are interested in a MEDICAL TEXTBOOK which is comprehensive and the very first written solely about DP/DR, this is a must read. However, I bought it when it came out in 9/2009 for $70.00. I showed it to my psychiatric resident (he takes care of my meds but I see him rarely as he is Cheif of Psychiatric Residents now so he has really spread the word), my therapist, and they showed it to other doctors in meetings. It summarizes most of what is known about DP. It's audience is for medical students, but I found it fascinating.

It isn't a self-help book.

Also, considering Dr. Sierra put years of work into this, I'm glad to see that the FBI nailed the copyright infringement. If you actually care about patients as does Dr. Sierra, study this for decades, treat patients and write the first textbook on it ... with footnotes, etc., etc. Well, he desrved to get paid for a living!

It can now be gotten for $35.00 on Kindle.

I also suggest "Overcoming Depersonalization" ... also by the same gang over at the IoP. Forgot the author. THAT is directed at patients and is a self-help book. I'll look that up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are 2 self-help books. Mindfulness, living in the moment is stressed. Also "radical acceptance." I also found a great book by the author of "Buddha's Brain" called "Just One Thing." Choose one thing to focus on -- how you feel about yourself, why you might have destructive relationshps, or set SMALL goals. It helps one implement these techniques. It is essentially CBT, DBT ... Thich Nhat Hahn's Zen Buddhist approach which was studied and put into practice by Marsha Linehan @1990 in Borderline Personality patients. It is used by the staff at my university hospital when I get therapy/meds.

http://www.amazon.co...=pd_cp_kstore_1

http://www.amazon.co...gs of unreality

Scroll down on these pages and you will find TONS of DP books. Some good, some terrible.

You can get used books for NOTHING. The Medical Textbook is another story. When I think of the money I spent on textbooks in college I wonder how I ate anything. Good research costs money and shouldn't be pirated. Just my two cents.

See my website: Books and Films section for a lot of resources: http://www.dreamchild.net


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Amazon description of Dr. Sierra's book. PDF! It's nearly 200 pages long!

"This 2009 book describes the experience of depersonalization and an up-to-date review of what is known about the disorder, dealing with the subject from a wide range of perspectives covering historical, conceptual, clinical, trans-cultural, pharmacological and neurobiological factors. Relevant to psychiatrists, neurologists, primary care practitioners and psychiatric nurses."

* Product Details*

*Hardcover:* 186 pages
*Publisher:* Cambridge University Press; 1 edition (September 14, 2009)
*Language:* English


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking forward to reading the Sierra book now that it's on Kindle.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Dreamer, Have you ever been assessed for a dissociative disorder further along the spectrum than straight-up DP? One of the problems I see with DP-oriented books is the fact that DP is one of the constituent symptoms of some greater dissociative disorders, and unless the symptoms are assessed beyond the presence of DP, the greater dissociative disorder is missed. If you have been diagnosed as DP, yet are still struggling for years with continued symptoms, perhaps it is time to consider if one of the other dissociative disorders are in play. The idea is that treating dissociative disorders beyond DP have extra bags of techniques which may bring meaningful changes in symptoms.



Dreamer* said:


> Amazon description of Dr. Sierra's book. PDF! It's nearly 200 pages long!
> 
> "This 2009 book describes the experience of depersonalization and an up-to-date review of what is known about the disorder, dealing with the subject from a wide range of perspectives covering historical, conceptual, clinical, trans-cultural, pharmacological and neurobiological factors. Relevant to psychiatrists, neurologists, primary care practitioners and psychiatric nurses."
> 
> ...


----------

